# A Ballade for Piano by Teresa Carreño, Op.15. {19th century female composer.}



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

A relatively straight forward work, but beautiful none the less and music known only to few. Maybe a few less now - performance with score below (the lady's Wikipedia article also; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teresa_Carreño :


----------

